# Using Dropbox to print photos



## funnymunny (4 Jul 2013)

Hope I am in the right forum, apologies if I am not. 

My question relates to printing photos.  

I have just transferred a load of photos from iphone to dropbox (whole other story, but managed to reset iphone by accident so all photos are gone, so bluetooth is no good to me).  Its my first time using dropbox so thought I would be able to just send the folder I want to print to a usb drive.  I looked up it up and it said open Dropbox and select gear icon and then preferences to change folder location.  However, on the home page, there is no gear icon, there is one in both the photo page and the folder page, but no option for preferences.  I don't know if it  makes any difference, but there are photos still loading at the moment in the background.  

I was hoping to print the photos tomorrow at my local pharmacy and wondered if anyone knows if there is an option on the machines the pharmacy uses, to select photos from dropbox? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DrMoriarty (5 Jul 2013)

I wouldn't imagine their machines are internet-connected, and certainly not capable of logging in to download images from a secure cloud server.

Did you install the Dropbox desktop application on your computer? It creates a Dropbox folder (within "My Documents") which makes everything much simpler — simply drag and drop files to/from it. You'll also have a auto-updating backup of everything that's in the cloud.


----------



## tallpaul (5 Jul 2013)

You should ensure that Photostream is active on your PC. This will automatically copy photos taken on your iPhone and have them available on your computer. 

Indeed even though you accidentally reset your phone, your photos should still be backed up to iCloud and available under your AppleID.

http://www.apple.com/icloud/features/photo-stream.html


----------



## funnymunny (7 Jul 2013)

Thank you for the replies. Having played around with it for a bit, I ended up doing as you suggested and just dragged them from Dropbox onto a folder on my e drive.  Just wondering further, the print quality was terrible even though visually on the phone, they are excellent quality and a friend said she had printed photos from iPhone that came out really well. Any ideas as to why this might be? It's an iphone4s. 
Thanks again.


----------

